# Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x



## Schumi84 (30. Juli 2019)

*Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Hey Leute,

ich brauche eure Hilfe und zwar habe ich drei Ram Riegel zur Auswahl.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht welchen ich nehmen soll hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) ab €' '170,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS2C16G4D30AESE/BLS2K16G4D30AESE) ab €' '154,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

DDR4 32GB PC 3600 CL19 G.Skill KIT (2x16GB) 32GSXKB Sniper | Speicher | Arbeitsspeicher | PC Hardware | K&M Computer

Über Viele Feedbacks und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Würde 3200er nehmen.Ab 3600 verlierst du glaube ich sogar Performance.CPU bedingt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Willst du die Kits mit den XMP-Einstellungen betreiben oder manuell tunen? Falls Letzteres, dann halte ich das Ballistix-Kit trotz des geringen Standardtakts für ziemlich interessant. Dort sollten Micron E-Dies verbaut sein, die relativ einfach auf DDR4-3600 ohne Spannungserhöhung zu übertakten sind und dabei knackige CAS/RP verkraften; RCD muss lockerer eingestellt werden, mehr Spannung hilft an der Stelle nicht.

@Schwarzseher: DDR4-3600 ist (sofern stabil) noch ok, erst ab dem nächsthöheren RAM-Multi wird automatisch zum asynchronen Betrieb umgeschaltet. Selbst das kann man zwar umgehen, darf dann aber keine großen Taktsteigerungen mehr erwarten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Schließe mich Stephan an, die Ballistix sind hervorragend


----------



## Ocmaster (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

die gskill sehn auch nice aus


----------



## Schumi84 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Arbeitsspeicher: Ryzen 3000 rechnet mit DDR4-3733-CL16 am schnellsten - Golem.de


----------



## Schumi84 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Ich kenn mich mit übertakten oder OC gar nicht aus.
Will sie nur einbauen und gut und lange damit zocken können.


----------



## azzih (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Hab die Corsair nur als 16GB Kit und laufen ohne Probleme mit 3200. Sind dazu noch preislich vernünftig.


----------



## Schumi84 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Ok zwei Leute haben mir jetzt schon den von G.Skill empfohlen weil er schneller ist.


----------



## Schumi84 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Gibts noch andere Meinungen dazu??


----------



## Schumi84 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Jetzt meine nächste Frage welche von den zwei Grafikkarten würdet ihr mir empfehlen.

MSI GEFORCE RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC 8GB | K&M Computer

KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (27ISL6MDU9EK) ab €' '526,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## azzih (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ram für Ryzen 7 3700x*

Die KFA2 der Kühler ist besser. Hab den selbst auf meiner 1080 und der ist top.


----------

